# Oil Leak



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Ok, its on my porsche turbo, tiniest of leaks from the cam seal, but it drips right on the heat exchanger

and looks like my engine is on fire every time i stop, its not a big deal.....

Oh yes, Â£6000.00 to do the job!!!!!!.................anyone wanna buy a used 710?

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

6 grand


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

yep,..... double swoon....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Oh yes, Â£6000.00 to do the job!!!!!!.................anyone wanna buy a used 710?
> 
> sam


How fast does she go? What's the condition of the body?

Condolences, sam. Having just paid a large repair bill I feel for you.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Ok, its on my porsche turbo, tiniest of leaks from the cam seal, but it drips right on the heat exchanger
> 
> and looks like my engine is on fire every time i stop, its not a big deal.....
> 
> ...


A Porsche Turbo 710?







Bloody hell Sam that's steep









Remember how oil leaks used to be "normal" in a car







engines, gearboxes, rear axles









In the 1970's I had an MGB Roadster, I loved the car but it was always causing me grief, I remember when my oil cooler (a little radiator in front of the water radiator) decided to spring a major leak, I was doing 85mph down the A19 at the time, best way I can describe it was it was like the old war films of WWII fighter planes being shot, oil everywhere, and I had the top down









Couldn't afford a new cooler so I bypassed it and threw some thicker oil in the engine


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

710 now sold, exchanged for 5 litres of mobil1

sam


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like a bargain.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

